# Excelsior



## Rusty72 (Feb 7, 2018)

I was told this was an Excelsior not sure what badge it would have. And is
this the correct sprocket for it .Any help would be great thanks guys !


----------



## Goldenindian (Feb 8, 2018)

Very thing looks right to me. Nice project. I have a excelsior with that ring. Michigan city built.


----------



## Goldenindian (Feb 8, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/excelsior-bicycles.37232/


----------



## Rusty72 (Feb 9, 2018)

Cool, Thanks


----------

